# Dissapointed myself this morning



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Had a really nice eight come out this morning hit him a few inchs high and hardly had any blood on arrow so I figured I'd give him 30 mins to bleed out well my luck it starts pouring rain iv looked for three hours only to find one tiny spot of blood gonna go out again this afternoon and look some more what sucks is I shot a doe there yesterday and found here 15 yards from feeder he followed same trail just nothing to be found wondering if I hit that little spot that iv seen many deer live thru ? Any thoughts I'm using 4 blade muzzys and diamond outlaw :banghead:


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Try to get a tracking dog, if at all possible. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I always say. I would rather miss low than to hit high

You didn't say how high. Some times high hits kill but with very little blood trail. 

Do a grid search. Cover everything within 300 yards. If hr is dead you will find him, if you don't, he is probably still alive


Good luck


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Man we had a guy hit one high one week ago, left very little blood on the ground and they just found him today layed up by the only stock tank in the area. Hadn't been dead long as his neck and limbs were still quite flexible and nothing had started eating on him yet. If the grid searching fails continue to poke around whatever water sources are in the vicinity throughout the week


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I hit him maybe 3 inchs and tops 4 inchs high it still looked and sounded good still didn't find him


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

3-4" from what?
Maybe tell us from the top of his back how far down you hit? 

I feel for you. I lost one a couple of years ago because of rain.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Did the same 2 years ago. Hit just under the spine behind front should. Thougt it was a good as it almost knocked him on his feet. Ran off with arrow almost passed thru. About a minute late saw him 80 yards away walking like nothing happened. Found the arrow about 20 yards from the shot.

In this case I think I hit over the vitals and under the spine. From the looks he probably survived - at least I hope so. There was also little to no blood trail and the path of flight was easy to view and then walk.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I did same thing last year and less than 2 weeks later I saw him hanging around. Never came back to the feeder but I saw him for the rest of the year.


----------

